# New Build: Geekhouse Wormtown



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just sent the money to Marty and the guys at Geekhouse for my brand new black Wormtown.

He's deliviring the frame to my shop on Sunday, and should have it built up by the end of next week!

The guys at Geekhouse are awesome, and made me an offer I couldn't refuse. 

Pics posted as soon as I can. 

Also thanks to everyone on here who answered the questions from my last thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

excellent, lookin' forward to some pics.

what's your build spec lookin' like? I've never seen one in person, but might be sweet if I were thinkin' about a 26'er... good to see some more smaller companies comin' up.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

I ahve only seen one in person at Rays MTB. What are the specs? Congrats


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Pics!*

I just picked up the frame at my shop. It's absolutely beautiful. I snapped two pics, and I apologize for being a crappy photographer. According to Geekhouse's site here are the specs.

<img src=https://geekhousebikes.com/products/Wormtown/wormtown-geo1.gif>

Also here are the two pics.

<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v695/AmPb100/IMG_1068.jpg>
<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v695/AmPb100/IMG_1066.jpg>

I'm going stickerless, and with a black and gray scheme. Probably all Deity Gray components. I just got a gray Chris King HS off a warrantied bike that fell off a roof rack at 80mph so I'm running with it.

I'll post more as the build continues, and I just noticed my credit card in the corner. :madman:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

noice! ive always loved his work. Marty's bikes are sick, im still lookin at a used sg-1


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn that is nice, if you dont mine me asking how much did that set you back?


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Update. Here is the parts list so far.

Fork: DMR Trailblade2 20MM Rigid Fork Black/Gray
Headset: Chris King Threadless Gray
Stem: Deity Stem Black
Bars: Deity Bars Gray
Grips: ????
Brakes: Hayes or Magura 
Crankset: Deity Crankset 170MM Gray
Sprocket: Animal 26t LiteSprocket w/ Sprocket Guard Black
Pedals: ????
Seatpost: Thomson Elite Black
Saddle: ????
Rims: Mavic 729 36 Hole Rear Gray
Mavic 729 32 Hole Front Black
Hubs: DMR Revolver SS Rear 12t or 14t
Marz 20MM Front
Spokes: DT Swiss

Well that's so far. I'm going for a black/gray color scheme, but I'm thinking about getting beige/brown grips and saddle just as something different. I haven't decided yet. I'm with on the cranks, bars, rims, and rear hub, then I'm finsihing the build. Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

alright, your build... but here's what I'd throw my coinage at

drop the deity bar and stem, you don't need super overly stiff 31.8 aluminum stuff on a street/dj built. go with some atomlab steel bars (jesme's are nice) and a solid bmx stem maybe even an odyssey elementary or just keep it real with a ******* rip-off like an animal or something (I've got a Demolition F1 that is nice too). for grips, check out the Fly Ruben's or Animal Ed's, I've got the Ed's and also just picked up some Duo Doyle's for my FR bike, haven't used'em but I can tell they are quality.
Also, no need IMO for the 729's, go with the lighter (and some argue stronger 'cuz of less prone to denting) 721's, proven rims as well!

everything else looks good, it's your preference anyway, but just thought I'd throw out the few points above. 
lookin' forward to some pics too.


oh yeah btw, on a dif. bike forum a dude just built one up, he's actually on the geekhouse site under their crew too, and he posted up an honest review... he said it's one of the hardest bikes he's ever buit up in his life, had to sand the headtube, chase the bb like mad, and couldn't get zip-ties through the cable guides cuz the paint over was too thick... but he said after he got'er goin', felt like the most comfortable 26'er he's been on...


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

satori, thanks for the input man

im going heavy duty, albeit overly heavy duty, but only out of fear of breaking parts. I'm 215 lbs and ride very very hard, and I'd rather pay a little more once, then pay a little bit several times. Plus the Deity parts are purrrty. 

Again the 729's are overbuilt, but this has to last me, and I'm obviously not too concerned about weight. 

Yeah, I'm def going with Edwin's, and I need to find a nice brown saddle. 

Ill post pics ASAP


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice build list, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## deity (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats on the Geekhouse!!

Just a heads up though, we have our new 25.4 Low Stack Stem (lighter and more compact) and 25.4 2014 Handlebars (also lighter) available. I am working on updating the site this week with info on them, but if you have any questions at all, drop us a line.

Thanks for the support and we look forward to checking out pics of the complete!

Regards,
Eric
deity


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Steel is less likely to catastrophically fail than aluminum. Aluminum has a limited fatigue life. Aluminum also tends to sheer and crack rather than bend like steel. Steel also has dampening characteristics.

That being said, I ride an aluminum bike with lots of aluminum parts. Heheh.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

One of our locals had one built up recently:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

deity said:


> Congrats on the Geekhouse!!
> 
> Just a heads up though, we have our new 25.4 Low Stack Stem (lighter and more compact) and 25.4 2014 Handlebars (also lighter) available. I am working on updating the site this week with info on them, but if you have any questions at all, drop us a line.
> 
> ...


excellent news, I wanna check these out...


----------



## deity (Jun 5, 2006)

BikeSATORI,

Thanks for the post...

I think you will also like what we have planned for the next 12 months as the feedback everyone has given us and the natural progression of the company is giving way to some huge changes and some exciting projects.

It will all begin with the launch of our new Crankset in early summer (fingers crossed as it has been two years in the works)...

Hopefully your Splinter is dialed now though and you have been riding a ton!

Regards,
Eric
deity


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, its really cool to see a major company on these board. I cant wait to see your new product line come out.

Anyway I cant wait to see the final build pics.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just an update. Waiting for 25.4 stem and bar, and gray cranks to come in from Deity, my DMR 14mm rear hub, Mavic Rims, Edwin Grips, Animal Pedals, aaaaand Snafu seat. I think that's it? Yeah hopefully.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

imo the eds are amazing, and look into an odyssey senior seat for the bike and bars wise, i have an old pair of simple 2" rise kore bars that work amazingly well and pedals prob flys
EDIT: didnt read the above post, oops


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Finally done. Unfortunately haven't had a chance to get a good picture. Here's one from my phone for now.

<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v695/AmPb100/GEEK.jpg>

Final Build Specs:

fork: dmr trailblade 2
head: chris king
stem: deity 25.4
bar: deity 25.4
grips: animal edwins
seat post: thomson
seat: snafu
cranks: deity
pedals: animal sealed hamiltons
sprocket: animal lite, with lite guard
brake: crappy but light hayes mech
front wheel: mavic 729 32h
front hub: marzocchi qr20
rear wheel: mavic 325 36h
rear hub: dmr revolver ss 14mm
tires: sie hookworms


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I would've gone for another tire choice, but it looks great nonetheless!


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Tight ride!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks sick dude!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice bike bet it rides well


----------

